# Sehr langsamer Download seit Upgrade auf Windows 10



## PcGamer512 (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe es gestern Nacht endlich noch geschafft Windows 10 zu Aktivieren und eine Clean Installation zu beenden.

Jedoch habe ich nur an diesem Pc ziemliche Downloadprobleme, normal lade ich mit 750kbs runter seit ich das Upgrade durchgeführt habe, lädt er sei es auf Firefox, auf Edge oder Steam, Origin etc nurnoch mit max 350kbs als sei da eine Blockade.

Der Laptop mit Windows 7 hat volle Geschwindigkeit, Speedtest zeigt auch nur positive Werte an.

Mein Treiber ist ganz neu und für Windows 10.

Gibt es irgendwelche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die man vornehmen kann, oder ist irgendein Dienst schuld an dem langsamen Download?

Router habe ich ebenfalls neugestartet bringt aber nichts.

Ich hoffe es gibt weitere Betroffene, die mir helfen können, oder Leute, die wissen woran es liegt, denn mit 300kbs 300GB an Daten zu laden ist mist.


----------



## K3n$! (30. Juli 2015)

Wie hast du die Geschwindigkeit ermittelt?
Mal im Taskmanager geschaut, wie die aktuelle Netzwerkauslastung ist?


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich sehe es, während ich downloade.
Da ich ganz alleine zuhause war, hätte sie wie auch beim Laptop mit 700kbs downlaoden müssen, das tat mein Rechner aber nicht, der hat nur mit max 300kbs gedownloaded.

Mittlerweile hab ich das etwas in den griff bekommen, jedoch fällt mir auf, dass die Downloadrate extremst einbricht, wenn ich nach Updates für Windows suche.

Jeder der World of Tanks kennt, wird sicher wissen, dass man Googlen vergessen kann, während der neueste Patch installiert ist.(Jedenfalls wenn man eine kleine Internetleitung besitzt, da die kompletten Ressourcen für WoT verwendet werden)
Nur ist es bei Windows andersherum, der Browser bleibt schnell aber der Download bricht extremst weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2015)

Seit Windows 10 hört die NSA intensiver mit. Das kostet Leistung. Wäre so eine ketzerische, sarkastisch gemeinte und ganz sicher nicht hilfreiche Bemerkung. Aber als Linux Freund muss das einfach hin und wieder kommen.


----------



## DerArmordesTodes (30. Juli 2015)

Bei mir trat bis vor kurzem genau das selbe Problem auf.

Die Lösung ist (so zumindest bei mir) folgende:

Schuld an der langsamen Geschwindigkeit ist OneDrive. Es synchronisiert im Hintergrund alle Dateien, lädt sie also runter.
Nach jedem Neustart meines Computers war die Internetgeschwindigkeit so schnell wie sonst immer, doch bereits nach wenigen Sekunden verringerte sie sich auf nur 10%, genau zu dem Zeitpunkt als die OneDrive-Synchronisation startete (erkennbar im Taskmanager unter "Hintergrundprozesse").

Somit muss also bloß die OneDrive-Synchronisierung über den Taskmanager gestoppt werden. Wichtig ist, dass OneDrive außerdem noch aus dem Autostart entfernt/deaktiviert wird.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (1. August 2015)

DerArmordesTodes schrieb:


> Bei mir trat bis vor kurzem genau das selbe Problem auf.
> 
> Die Lösung ist (so zumindest bei mir) folgende:
> 
> ...



synchronisiert one drive auch wenn man sich nicht mit dem Microsoft Konto eingeloggt hat?

Dieses Programm hatte ich auch schon imm Verdacht,  bin eh kein Fan von so Software


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2015)

Windows 10 To Use BitTorrent-Style P2P To Deliver Updates - Forbes


----------



## kinehs (19. Mai 2016)

Hi,

also bei mir war es nach Win10 Installation auch so. Auf anderen Rechner war es nicht so.  Der TCP/IP Optimizer hat dann das Problem gelöst, danach gab es wieder volle Speed. Ich dachte das Tool bräuchte man nach Win98 nicht mehr, aber da hab ich mich wohl verschätzt.

TCP Optimizer - Download - heise online


----------

